# [OT] Kernel fork, cosa ne pensate?

## lavish

Stavo girando su google cercando tutt'altra cosa, quando mi sono imbattuto in questo discussione su kuth.it => http://www.kuht.it/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=3562&forum=24

Mi piacerebbe sapere che ne pensate sull'argomento... io ci sto ancora riflettendo, consideratemi agnostico (riservo il giudizio).

Riporto il primo messaggio che ha aprto il topic sul forum di kuth.it (se questo viola qualche regola del forum fatemelo notare immediatamente e lo toglierò):

 *prome  (da kuth.it) wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oggi ho letto un paio di articoli su linux&c e ho scoperto che in molti sono della mia idea (tra cui Volkernding, che emozione  )... ovvero che il kernel 2.6 sta correndo troppo, con troppa fretta di accumulare nuove release e nuove feature. Il tutto a discapito di affidabilità e sicurezza.
> 
> Nell'articolo a cui sopra mi riferisco, si parla di come ormai siano facilmente rilevabili bug nella serie 2.6 e come questa smania abbia intaccato un po' anche le ultime release della serie 2.4, da molti ritenuta molto più sicura e stabile.
> ...

 

----------

## grentis

Secondo me non è necessaria una suddivisione e spiego subito il perchè...

chiunque (desktop come server) può decidere liberamente di usare un kernel invece che un altro.

Se io reputo il 2.6 instabile per qualsiasi motivo e non mi piace chi mi costringe ad usarlo? Nessuno...posso continuare a utlizzare il 2.4 senza problemi...

voglio invece ogni supporto possibile anche se magari con qualche problema? Bene...scegli il kernel che vuoi...

Nessuno ti obbliga ad usare il kernel nuovo a discapito del vecchio...ognuno dovrebbe usare quello che meglio ritiene!

----------

## codadilupo

ehmmm.... su cosa vorresti un'opinione  :Very Happy:  ? Sul forkare il kernel, o riguardo la velocità con cui rilasciano il ramo 2.6 ?

P.S.: io l'ho detto secoli fa, che il ramo 2.6 avevo cominciato proprio male: ora le cose sembrano cmq migliorate.

P.P.S.: forkare tra server e desktop ? Si', perfetto ! Cosi' facciamo come microsoft  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> P.P.S.: forkare tra server e desktop ? Si', perfetto ! Cosi' facciamo come microsoft 

 

Concordo. Poi mi pare che fra un po' si aprira' la serie dispari

----------

## lavish

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ehmmm.... su cosa vorresti un'opinione  ? Sul forkare il kernel, o riguardo la velocità con cui rilasciano il ramo 2.6 ?

 

Mah, un pò su tutto a dir la verità  :Very Happy: 

Comunque pare anche a me una pessima idea quella di forkare il kernel attuale.. semplicemente leggendo quel thread mi sono venuti dei dubbi.

----------

## oRDeX

Io non penso per niente che sia necessario forkare..l'unica cosa che forse gli sviluppatori dovrebbero fare è appunto quello di rallentare leggermente l'evoluzione del kernel dispendendo un pò più di tempo al testing e alle correzioni dei bug

----------

## fabius

Il primo effetto della velocità di implementazione di nuove features e di rilascio del kernel si è visto con l'introduzione della extraversion  :Sad: 

----------

## PboY

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> P.P.S.: forkare tra server e desktop ? Si', perfetto ! Cosi' facciamo come microsoft 

 

pienamente d'accordo. :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

sullo stesso giornale su faceva riferimento a una discussione in LKML tra Spendler da una parte e Torvalds e Cox dall'altra.

la considerazione fatta è che il kernel ha visto uno slancio nello sviluppo per favorire gli "utonti" e questo ha portato a perdere la stabilità che si aveva con i kernel 2.0 e 2.2

ora... è giusto venire incontro agli utonti, ma personalmente non credo che questo debba andare a discapito della stabilità generale del kernel.

altre considerazioni interessanti si possono fare partendo da un articolo su kerneltrap http://kerneltrap.org/node/4940 in cui viene segnalato un progressivo degrado di prestazioni, nel kernel 2.6

io sono dell'idea che l'usabilità non deve andare a discapito della stabilità, che dovrebbe essere, invece, l'obiettivo principale nello sviluppo di un sistema

personalmente credo che lo sviluppo dovrebbe andare principalmente in questa direzione, e un rallentamento dello sviluppo potrebbe anche essere, in quest'ottica, auspicabile.

----------

## Raffo

mah, nn vedo la necessità di un fork. è vero che si sta correndo troppo, è vero che alcuni kernel sono usciti decisamente male e buggati, ma senza smania di aggiornamento (che ovviamente porta a trovare cose nn testate e probabilmente buggate) si vive tranquillamente... e su un server nn si può avere smania di aggiornamento! si mette un bel 2.4.x e si va tranquilli...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> mah, nn vedo la necessità di un fork. è vero che si sta correndo troppo, è vero che alcuni kernel sono usciti decisamente male e buggati

 

pensiamo ad esempio il 2.6.7 che è stato seguito in rapidissima successione dal 2.6.8 e dal 2.6.8.1

----------

## randomaze

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Io non penso per niente che sia necessario forkare..l'unica cosa che forse gli sviluppatori dovrebbero fare è appunto quello di rallentare leggermente l'evoluzione del kernel dispendendo un pò più di tempo al testing e alle correzioni dei bug

 

Quoto.

I fork sono dispendiosi in termini di risorse, anche se alle volte portano i risultati vuoluti.

Tuttavia non posso negare che non mi piace la attuale direzione di kernel (proprio per questo io ho fermato gli aggiornamenti alla 2.6.9), in ogni caso non sono convinto che debba esistere un kernel "server" e uno "desktop", mi sembra che non sia scritto da nessuna parte che il desktop deve essere instabile.

Onestamente, capisco i problemi di Linux e Soci nel gestiore un ramo instabile e uno stabile (sul quale verrebbero effettuati i backport dall'instabile) tuttavia il sistema attuale fa si che non ci sia nulla di stabile, quello che "sembra stabile" da un certo punto di vista non lo é da un altro, e la cosa non mi piace per nulla... e mi fa pensare che, almeno dal punto di vista dell'utente, il vecchio metodo fosse migliore.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> Onestamente, capisco i problemi di Linux e Soci nel gestiore un ramo instabile e uno stabile (sul quale verrebbero effettuati i backport dall'instabile) tuttavia il sistema attuale fa si che non ci sia nulla di stabile, quello che "sembra stabile" da un certo punto di vista non lo é da un altro, e la cosa non mi piace per nulla... e mi fa pensare che, almeno dal punto di vista dell'utente, il vecchio metodo fosse migliore.

 pienamente d'accordo.

----------

## Benve

Credo che un fork sia un gravissimo errore.

Noto anche io un abbassamento di qualità nelle nultime release, ma non lo credo un problema.

Se qualcuno si lamenta dell'instabilità, dovrebbe usare i gentoo-sources (o i kernel originali delle distribuzioni) che hanno bachi corretti e non sono l'ultimissima versione.

Forse servirebbe un rallentamento nel susseguirsi delle versioni del kernel, in modo da "consolidare" una versione prima che sia resa vecchia da quella successiva.

E soprattutto serve che Linus cominci a lavorare sul 2.7 che ci siamo già stancati del numero 6  :Smile: 

----------

## Dhaki

 *Benve wrote:*   

> E soprattutto serve che Linus cominci a lavorare sul 2.7 che ci siamo già stancati del numero 6 

 

Su questo i kernel dev hanno già discusso, e a quanto pare vogliono ritardare di molto il kernel 2.7, per appunto una questione di stabilità. Essendo il kernel 2.6 instabile, non ha senso fare un fork, anche se qua si ritorna alla questione discussa qui. Purtroppo non ho trovato l'articolo che avevo letto ai tempi ma qua c'é qualcosa.

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Il fork non mi sembra la soluzione migliore, anzi è forse la peggiore, visto che si spenderebbe tempo a mantenere due rami quando quello stesso tempo può essere impiegato a migliorare l'unico esistente. E poi, come dice randomaze, chi l'ha detto che il desktop deve (oppure può concedersi il lusso) di essere instabile? Quelli di Redmond l'hanno insegnato a mezzo mondo, purtroppo, ma noi sappiamo che non deve essere così!  :Wink: 

Io, più che fork, mi autoimporrei dei "freeze", alla mo di Debian (che è fin troppo paranoica in fatto di stabilità ma in questo senso la stimo); per dire: 

tutto il codice nuovo va bene, fino a dicembre: da li in poi niente più codice nuovo, solo patch e correzioni di bug.

Quando poi magari Linus, dopo 1 anno, arriva al 2.8 allora si freeza quello e via con debug e correzioni.

Teoricamente è così che funziona, o funzionava, però mi pare di capire che ad oggi le nuove release del kernel contengono non SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE correzioni di bug ma anche codice nuovo.

Se si prende questa strada non si avrà mai un kernel stabile.

codice nuovo => kernel instabile, per forza, sia umani ed errare è la nostra maggiore peculiarità!  :Very Happy: 

Per usare una metafora edilizia: quando si costruisce una casa, bisogna aspettare che il cemento asciughi per bene prima di continuare a costruirci sopra, altrimenti avremo pavimenti ondulati, muri obliqui ed un odio immenso verso la ditta di muratori!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

Tutto IMHO e dal basso delle mie conoscenze, naturalmente  :Wink: 

----------

## Lestaat

Mi dite che problemi può portare il fatto che il 2.6 sia instabile?

Voglio dire, vuoi provarlo? accomodati. Vuoi strìartene sicuro? istalòla il 2.4.....

Che male c'è a tirare un po' le features?

Mah!!

----------

## lavish

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Mi dite che problemi può portare il fatto che il 2.6 sia instabile?
> 
> Voglio dire, vuoi provarlo? accomodati. Vuoi strìartene sicuro? istalòla il 2.4.....
> 
> Che male c'è a tirare un po' le features?
> ...

 

A volte è impensabile starsene con kernel 2.4 per certi tipi di hardware. amd64 per citarne uno...

----------

## akiross

Io dico solo che gli utenti freebsd hanno ragione sul kernel linux: gran pezzo di codice o no, puo' essere, ma sicuramente e' gestito malissimo. E' l'anarchia nel team di sviluppo. Dovremmo imparare dai cugini freebsd.

Mi chiedo: se gli esperimenti e le prove vanno nelle minor relase dispari, perche' il 2.6 e' cosi' pieno di vaccate?? Per carita' io lo uso e mi piace, pero' trovo assurdo che ogni relase ci sia un cambiamento (come per i cdr nel corso del 2.6 e molte altre cose). Perche' non possono far felici i sysadmin, mettere il 2.6 stabile quanto il 2.4 e fare un 2.7/2.5 per gli smanettoni che come me preferiscono divertirsi anziche' avere un sistema stabile?

E in secondo luogo: perche' cavolo ognuno fa quello che vuole con il kernel linux? Dovrebbero avere una organizzazione piu' rigida, ma li mi sembra che si credano gli imperatori. Intendo dire: arriva il team di sviluppo e dice: "facciamo questo!" e tutti lo fanno senza logica come delle capre. Magari lo fanno benissimo, ma perche' non c'e' una linearita' nello sviluppo come in bsd? O meglio, una volta c'era... almeno ricordo che per i 2.4 una volta ogni relase era fatta cautamente, ora il 2.6 che dovrebbe essere stabile mi sembra un treppiedi!

Non so che dire sul fork... io odio ste cose. Non odio tanto i fork in se', odio il fatto che piuttosto che tentare di migliorare le cose si voglia fare subito qualcosa di nuovo. Pero' se il team non si trova d'accordo un fork e' necessario.

AkiRoss e' per un kernel pulito e coerente. Mi sa che se la cosa non cambia passa a freebsd

Ciauz

----------

## Benve

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E in secondo luogo: perche' cavolo ognuno fa quello che vuole con il kernel linux? Dovrebbero avere una organizzazione piu' rigida, ma li mi sembra che si credano gli imperatori. Intendo dire: arriva il team di sviluppo e dice: "facciamo questo!" e tutti lo fanno senza logica come delle capre. 

 

Chi è "il team di sviluppo", non credo esista.

In realtà credo sia difficile far diventare una pach parte del ramo "stabile", soprattutto se è un progetto nuovo.

----------

## akiross

Si vabe, c'e' torval che fa quello che vuole  :Razz:  Ma suppongo ci sia un team di sviluppo del kernel, no?? Mica c'e' solo Linus e poi solo patch da parte degli altri... mi sembra di aver capito che c'e' un team (s)coordinato da Linus  :Very Happy: 

Vado a cena

Buonappe

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

probabilmente è perchè non sono un SysAdmin & il massimo a cui arrivo come application server è un firewall, ma a me il kernel 2.6 non sembra instabile, ha di certo alcune pecche, certe anche piuttosto evidenti, ma in quanto a stabilità mi pare una roccia se si compilano le cose a modino... poi credo che una continua introduzione di nuove features sia positivo per chi compra computer piuttosto avanzati. pensate solo allo sviluppo rapidissimo di un kernel per x86-64, più veloce di tutti gli altri... se poi cerchi la stabilità installi gli _ottimi_ hardened sources come ho fatto io sul firewall casalingo  :Smile:  ripeto che è tutto imho e che non sono un sysadmin  :Smile: 

----------

## Benve

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Si vabe, c'e' torval che fa quello che vuole  Ma suppongo ci sia un team di sviluppo del kernel, no?? Mica c'e' solo Linus e poi solo patch da parte degli altri... mi sembra di aver capito che c'e' un team (s)coordinato da Linus 
> 
> 

 

Scusa, non mi sono accorto di averti dato contro su due port contemporaneamente... nulla di personale  :Very Happy: 

Più che team a quanto so qualsiasi "pinco pallino" spedisce le sue pach sulla lkml e Linus sceglie se inserirle o no.

Chi ne sa di più si faccia vivo e ci spieghi l'arcano.

----------

## lavish

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> Pensate solo allo sviluppo rapidissimo di un kernel per x86-64, più veloce di tutti gli altri... 

 

E i *BSD dove li mettiamo ?  :Razz: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

se non sbaglio è uscito prima linux per x86-64 dei vari kernel bsd... kernel che mi sono ripromesso di riprovare quando avrò il tempo dato che a quanto pare sui 64bit hanno una marcia in più in particolare sfruttando l'smp  :Smile:  (voglio un quad opteron... chi me lo regala?)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Mi dite che problemi può portare il fatto che il 2.6 sia instabile?
> 
> Voglio dire, vuoi provarlo? accomodati. Vuoi strìartene sicuro? istalòla il 2.4.....
> 
> Che male c'è a tirare un po' le features?
> ...

 

una delle macchine che gestisco io è un dual-Xeon hyper threading

come credi che lo gestisca, il kernel 2.4, un affare del genere?

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   Mi dite che problemi può portare il fatto che il 2.6 sia instabile?
> 
> Voglio dire, vuoi provarlo? accomodati. Vuoi strìartene sicuro? istalòla il 2.4.....
> 
> Che male c'è a tirare un po' le features?
> ...

 

kernel hardened?  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> se non sbaglio è uscito prima linux per x86-64 dei vari kernel bsd... kernel che mi sono ripromesso di riprovare quando avrò il tempo dato che a quanto pare sui 64bit hanno una marcia in più in particolare sfruttando l'smp  (voglio un quad opteron... chi me lo regala?)

 

nutro alcuni dubbi, su questo... FreeBSD è stato sempre molto avanti su parecchie cose. una di queste erano appunto i 64 bit (sempre che non mi ricordi male)Last edited by .:chrome:. on Mon Apr 04, 2005 6:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   
> 
> una delle macchine che gestisco io è un dual-Xeon hyper threading
> 
> come credi che lo gestisca, il kernel 2.4, un affare del genere? 
> ...

 

che c'entra il kernel hardened? mi sa che ti stai confondendo con qualcos'altro  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> Perche' non possono far felici i sysadmin, mettere il 2.6 stabile quanto il 2.4 e fare un 2.7/2.5 per gli smanettoni che come me preferiscono divertirsi anziche' avere un sistema stabile?

 

questa sarebbe una bella cosa

 *Quote:*   

> E in secondo luogo: perche' cavolo ognuno fa quello che vuole con il kernel linux? Dovrebbero avere una organizzazione piu' rigida, ma li mi sembra che si credano gli imperatori. Intendo dire: arriva il team di sviluppo e dice: "facciamo questo!" e tutti lo fanno senza logica come delle capre.

 

questa invece è una cosa da prendere con le pinze. tu hai ragione, però non posso fare a meno di pensare che proprio questa "anarchia" (mi si passi il termine) nello sviluppo del kernel ha permesso la nascita di tanti piccoli progetti paralleli ad esso (mi riferisco alla costellazione di patch per il kernel). questa situazione porta il kernel Linux ad essere una delle cose più flessibili che l'attuale universo IT ci offre.

imporre uno sviluppo modello BSD vorrebbe dire chiudere tutti questi progetti. a te starebbe bene? a me no: io uso questi strumenti e per me sono degli aiuti preziosissimi.

ribaltiamo la frittata: includiamo quelli più "avanzati" nello sviluppo, in modo da avere un solo grande progetto, proprio come il kernel BSD. tu vorresti avere GRSecurity abilitato sul tuo desktop? preparati a rinunciare anche a X... oppure abilitiamo RSBAC, che non permette agli utenti nemmeno di cancellare i loro stessi files? non penso proprio sia una buona soluzione (soprattutto non è favorevole per molti).

la cosa migliore, secondo me, è quella su cui hannoconvenuto in molti su questo thread: rallentare e finirla di buttare sempre nuovo codice nel kernel stabile  :Sad: 

----------

## Guglie

A proposito del sistema di sviluppo "anarchico":

agli albori del software libero Stallman si accorse che questo sistema di sviluppo funzionava inaspettatamente bene e dava risultati molto buoni, da allora molti progetti lo seguirono e oggi i risultati si vedono eccome!

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> E in secondo luogo: perche' cavolo ognuno fa quello che vuole con il kernel linux? Dovrebbero avere una organizzazione piu' rigida, ma li mi sembra che si credano gli imperatori. Intendo dire: arriva il team di sviluppo e dice: "facciamo questo!" e tutti lo fanno senza logica come delle capre. Magari lo fanno benissimo, ma perche' non c'e' una linearita' nello sviluppo come in bsd? O meglio, una volta c'era... almeno ricordo che per i 2.4 una volta ogni relase era fatta cautamente, ora il 2.6 che dovrebbe essere stabile mi sembra un treppiedi!

 

Perché il modello seguito per il 2.4 era di difficile manutenzione. Adesso che il kernel é diventato piú grande la manutenzione e i backport sono molto piú problematici. Oltre al fatto che la ggente vuole sempre cose nuove.

In merito al "mi sembra siano degli imperatori" e via dicendo sei abbastanza libero di forkare e seguire il tuo modello, se pensi che sia veramente migliore  :Wink: 

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Io dico solo che gli utenti freebsd hanno ragione sul kernel linux: gran pezzo di codice o no, puo' essere, ma sicuramente e' gestito malissimo. E' l'anarchia nel team di sviluppo. Dovremmo imparare dai cugini freebsd.

 

I cugini freebsd possono andare tranquilli perchè non hanno un mercato che tira dietro.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> O meglio, una volta c'era... almeno ricordo che per i 2.4 una volta ogni relase era fatta cautamente, ora il 2.6 che dovrebbe essere stabile mi sembra un treppiedi!

 

Forse hai un po' la memoria corta.. per esempio, ci fu il 2.4.11 che durò 1 giorno, e dal 2.4.10 al 2.4.17 sono passati solo 3 mesi, quindi non pare che siano andati con tanta calma, e fino al 2.4.17 il 2.4 era inusabile, aveva grossi problemi di gestione della ram, per non dimenticare il 2.4.18 che aveva il mega bug di sicurezza di ptrace.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Non so che dire sul fork... io odio ste cose. Non odio tanto i fork in se', odio il fatto che piuttosto che tentare di migliorare le cose si voglia fare subito qualcosa di nuovo. Pero' se il team non si trova d'accordo un fork e' necessario.

 

Io mi aspetto presto un 2.7.x, anche se non trovo grossi problemi sullo sviluppo attuale del kernel, per quanto riguarda il problema della extraversion è una banalità, in quanto lo stesso lavoro di patch dei sorgenti veniva fatto dalle varie distro prima, adesso viene fatto da un mantainer che ha il compito di rilasciare nuove release risolvendo i piccoli problemi che si presentano, io non ho visto un incremento sul numero di release rilasciate sui gentoo-sources (ex gentoo-dev-sources).

 *akiross wrote:*   

> AkiRoss e' per un kernel pulito e coerente. Mi sa che se la cosa non cambia passa a freebsd

 

Io freebsd la ho provata, e mi è parsa anni luce indietro a linux rispetto a prestazioni per un uso desktop (ricordiamo però che freebsd era compilata con gcc-2.95, sarebbe interessante provare adesso con gcc-3.4, in più adesso c'è anche gentoo/freebsd).

----------

## akiross

capisco che il modello anarchico vada bene, ma non trovo giusto che sia applicato nella relase che dovrebbe essere considerata stabile (2.6). Per questo esiste la 2.5 o 2.7 (che non esiste in realta').

Non dico di tenere tutto rigido, neanche in freebsd e' rigido il processo (o meglio, e' rigido, ma non e' che per questo motivo evitano di fare scoperte e prove.... le si fanno nel loro spazio).

Io dico: il 2.4 ha certe impostazioni e certe feature. Il 2.6 ha target diversi, ma trovo scorretto che i target siano qualli del testing. Ovvero: 2.4 mira ad essere stabilissimo per i server, il 2.6 mira alle performance (vi sto facendo un esempio). Ok lo trovo correttissimo, ma non trovo cosi' corretto fare direttamente test sul 2.6. Dovrebbero fare molti piu' test su altre relase, in modo che alla 2.6.8 la gente non impreca perche' hanno fatto una modifica che impedisce di masterizzare senza patch. O almeno avvisate prima, fate inchieste, mettetevi d'accordo con tutti quelli che fanno tool pesantemente legati al kernel. Cosa che invece non fanno, e mi sta un po' sui nervi.

Insomma e' che io vedo il kernel non solo come core indipendente dal sistema, ma visto che un sistema non e' solo il kernel e' necessario che chi coordina il suo sviluppo (del kernel) stia anche attento agli altri sviluppatori, perche' una modifica nel kernel condiziona molte variabili.

Intendiamoci: io non protesto molto sullo sviluppo, cioe' il mio sistema va (quasi) da dio, mi piace il 2.6 e sono felice delle idee sempre nuove che saltano fuori. Quello che dico e' solo che, proprio perche' al contrario di bsd Linux ha un mercato sempre piu' pesante, si dovrebbero fare le cose con calma. Non dico no alle prove e alle innovazioni, ma secondo me - sin da subito - andavano fatte in uno spazio apposta.

Perche' nel wiki esiste una sandbox per le prove mentre per le prove legate al 2.6 non c'e' una sandbox?

@ MoRPh3uSz

Non so quando hai provato freebsd, ma per quanto ne so la 5.4 va meglio di Linux, in fatto di performance (ehm mi riferisco alla nuova gestione dei processi e il sched-ule che a leggere in giro e' schifosamente fatto bene). Poi non so, io non l'ho ancora provata freebsd, ma secondo me (da quel che mi dicono gli utenti freebsd) linux manca un po' di rigorosita'.

Per carita' io non sono rigoroso e non voglio assolutamente che ci sia solo rigorosita' nello sviluppo, ma ho sempre trovato che nello sviluppo (in generale) su linux tutto fosse fatto un po' all'acqua di rose: standard adottati a meta' (posix), cambiamenti dall'oggi al domani (come hai detto anche nel 2.4 ci sono stati cambiamenti improvvisi).

Non per niente sono stato felice di conoscere gentoo, dove un team si sbattesse per tenere le cose in ordine: niente rpm, ebuild catalogati in stabili e instabili... insomma credo che a linux manchi un po' di ordine. Sicuramente non fa male, e sicuramente non significa limitare idee ed esperimenti.

Provero' gentoo freebsd  :Smile: 

Ciauz!

EDIT: Ah ecco, proprio noi poi parliamo di disordine  :Very Happy:  Noi utenti gentoo, fatta ad immagine e somiglianza di freebsd (meta distribuzione freebsd like, da definizione). Allora non datemi torto se faccio i complimenti a freebsd  :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

Personalmente sono contrario al fork! Un fork significherebbe dispendio di energie.

e poi cosa volete che vi dica...? Io amo il kernel 2.6, è vero che agli inizi ha avuto grossi problemi, ma ora, secondo me, si è evoluto tantissimo!!!!

Una delle cose che apprezzo di piu è la libertà di scelta che offre la serie 2.6, difatti se contiamo tutte le opzioni del kernel e le patch ufficiali arriviamo a una varietà di personalizzazioni molto,ma MOLTO alta!!

Se poi qualcuno di voi mi dice che ha bisogno di un kernel piu stabile(che poi secondo me il 2.6 è stabilissimo) non capisco il suo problema.

Quasi tutte le versioni del kernel hanno patch ad hoc per risolvere qualsiasi tipo di problema e per rendere il sistema piu stabile.

Il kernel è fatto per essere personalizzato ad hoc, fa parte della sua natura, quindi se pensate di provare la stabilità e le finezze del kernel usando quello dato di default(e compilato di default) sulle distribuzioni, vi sbagliate di grosso!!!!

Morale della favola: ora come ora il kernel soddisfa quasi (il quasi è sempre d'obbligo) ogni tipo di esigenza, basta personalizzarlo! Tutto si puo fare magari applicando un po di patch, ma si puo fare!!

Alla fine a me è piu cara la libertà di scelta.........

No al fork!

No allo sviluppo a mo' di freebsd!

 Continuiamo cosi!

----------

## fabius

 *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda il problema della extraversion è una banalità, in quanto lo stesso lavoro di patch dei sorgenti veniva fatto dalle varie distro prima, adesso viene fatto da un mantainer che ha il compito di rilasciare nuove release risolvendo i piccoli problemi che si presentano, io non ho visto un incremento sul numero di release rilasciate sui gentoo-sources (ex gentoo-dev-sources).

 

Secondo me il numero delle patch con l'utilizzo della extraversion sarà molto superiore a quello delle patch che già venivano rilasciate con le varie distribuzioni. Le extraversion hanno senso solo per problemi gravi di sicurezza, non per correggere problemi di software rilasciato con poco testing (si parla sempre di kernel, non di una generica applicazione).

Dato che poi si va verso il mercato degli utonti, quanti di loro avranno la sensibilità di aggiornare spesso il kernel? Vedo un numero vicino allo 0  :Sad: 

E' anche vero che eseguendo rilasci più frequenti si scoprono prima i problemi perché la base di test diventa più ampia ma secondo me non ne vale la pena: linux è diventato famoso, prima di tutto, per la stabilità; qualche altro "sistema operativo" per gli aggiornamenti frequenti  :Smile: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*    *k.gothmog wrote:*   
> 
> una delle macchine che gestisco io è un dual-Xeon hyper threading
> 
> come credi che lo gestisca, il kernel 2.4, un affare del genere? 
> ...

 

evvai di wormhole  :Very Happy: 

comunque i gli hardened-sources sono kernel nel portage di gentoo su cui sono applicate numerose patch per la sicurezza, correzione di bugs etcc. il mio era un invito a provarli se non ti piacciono i kernel vanillosi o i gentoo-sources  :Wink: 

 *www.gentoo.org wrote:*   

>  hardened-sources is based on Linux 2.4 and is targetted at our users running Gentoo on server systems. It provides patches for the various subprojects of Gentoo Hardened (such as support for LSM/SELinux and GRSecurity), together with stability/security-enhancements. Check http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/ for more information.
> 
> hardened-dev-sources serves the same purpose as hardened-sources but is based on the newer Linux 2.6 kernel base.  

 

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nutro alcuni dubbi, su questo... FreeBSD è stato sempre molto avanti su parecchie cose. una di queste erano appunto i 64 bit (sempre che non mi ricordi male)

 

e comunque credo proprio sia stato linuccio bello a uscire prima per x86-64, dato che le release di BSD sono uscite piuttosto dopo... ne sono sicuro al 99%  :Razz:  (parlo di x86-64, non di 64bit)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> comunque i gli hardened-sources sono kernel nel portage di gentoo su cui sono applicate numerose patch per la sicurezza, correzione di bugs etcc. il mio era un invito a provarli se non ti piacciono i kernel vanillosi o i gentoo-sources 
> 
> 

 

perdonami, ma ancora non capisco... io avevo fatto l'esempio di quella macchina, alludendo al fatto che il kernel 2.4 non è in grado di gestire quel processore. mi manca il passaggio da qui agli hardened sources, che non aggiungono questo tipo di funzionalità, ma caratteristiche usate nell'utilizzo su server...

e comuque stiamo andando OT  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

[quote="k.gothmog"

ora... è giusto venire incontro agli utonti, ma personalmente non credo che questo debba andare a discapito della stabilità generale del kernel.

[/quote]

l'inserimento di nuove features/drivers non credo sia in atto solo per venire incontro

agli utonti in linea di max un "vecchio" utente linux di qualsiasi livello cmq trova

+ hw supportato....

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> l'inserimento di nuove features/drivers non credo sia in atto solo per venire incontro
> 
> agli utonti in linea di max un "vecchio" utente linux di qualsiasi livello cmq trova
> 
> + hw supportato....

 

il riferimento era più che altro al caso (citato anche nell'articolo su linux & co. che ha originato il thread) dei supporti a hardware tipo webcam, modem, e sarcazzi vari... inserire questi oggetti nel kernel è stato molto più problematico di qunanto l'utente medio non possa immaginare e direttamente o indirettamente è una delle maggiori fonti di instabilità del kernel 2.6...

sarò stronzo io, ma se uno vuole fare il morto di fame e comprare un modem o una webcam trust, sta anche bene che sia lui a sputare sangue per farlo funzionare  :Sad: 

----------

## n3m0

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> sarò stronzo io, ma se uno vuole fare il morto di fame e comprare un modem o una webcam trust, sta anche bene che sia lui a sputare sangue per farlo funzionare 

 

Mi spiega la base logica del tuo ragionamento? Mi sfugge alquanto.

Se quell'hardware è funzionante e rispecchia le esigenze di qualcuno, mi spieghi perchè questo qualcuno non dovrebbe acquistarlo? Invece di additare i veri "colpevoli" (ovvero, i produttori, che ancora si ostinano a chiudere i driver di sta roba), punti il dito verso le uniche persone che non c'entrano niente (gli utenti finali)? Mi sa che ti si son invertite le sinapsi mentre pensavi  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Mi spiega la base logica del tuo ragionamento? Mi sfugge alquanto.
> 
> Se quell'hardware è funzionante e rispecchia le esigenze di qualcuno, mi spieghi perchè questo qualcuno non dovrebbe acquistarlo? Invece di additare i veri "colpevoli" (ovvero, i produttori, che ancora si ostinano a chiudere i driver di sta roba), punti il dito verso le uniche persone che non c'entrano niente (gli utenti finali)? Mi sa che ti si son invertite le sinapsi mentre pensavi 

 

il riferimento era all'hardware di scarsa qualità che spesso gli utenti distratti acquistano solo perché economico, trascurando il fatto che si tratta, appunto, di dispositivi mal progettati e che se ne fregano altamente delle specifiche. il caso dei soft-modem e delle webcam è emblematico.

questi utenti sono quelli che sollevano i cori di proteste perché il loro hardware non è supportato, e sono quelli che (indirettamente) spingono per accelerare lo sviluppo di linux in una direzione consona alle loro esigenze.

tra gli obiettivi di sviluppo del kernel 2.6 c'era quello di arrivare a coprire il segmento desktop, e quindi è ovvio che queste richieste debbano essere accontentate. ovviamente la responsabilità dell'instabilità del kernel non è imputabile solo a questo, ma indubbiamente questa situazione non giova.

capito, ora, cosa volevo dire?  :Smile: 

----------

## n3m0

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> capito, ora, cosa volevo dire? 

 

Si  :Smile: 

Effettivamente soft-modem e simili sono una cagata a prescindere dall'apertura o meno del driver. In ogni caso un driver se non caricato non può minare la stabilità del kernel...

I driver implemetano solo determinate interfacce, il kernel vive tranquillamente senza. Qundi, al massimo, il kernel risulterà instabile per quell'utente che tanto ha voluto acquistare la webcam che funziona per scommessa d'azzardo.  :Smile: 

----------

## Dhaki

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   capito, ora, cosa volevo dire?  
> 
> Si 
> 
> Effettivamente soft-modem e simili sono una cagata a prescindere dall'apertura o meno del driver. In ogni caso un driver se non caricato non può minare la stabilità del kernel...
> ...

 

Se ho capito bene non intendeva tanto il driver in se quanto gli sforzi che dal rafforzamento della stabilità della parte restante del kernel passano a supportare nuove periferiche (mal costruite).

Naturalmente posso benissimo aver capito male  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   comunque i gli hardened-sources sono kernel nel portage di gentoo su cui sono applicate numerose patch per la sicurezza, correzione di bugs etcc. il mio era un invito a provarli se non ti piacciono i kernel vanillosi o i gentoo-sources 
> 
>  
> 
> perdonami, ma ancora non capisco... io avevo fatto l'esempio di quella macchina, alludendo al fatto che il kernel 2.4 non è in grado di gestire quel processore. mi manca il passaggio da qui agli hardened sources, che non aggiungono questo tipo di funzionalità, ma caratteristiche usate nell'utilizzo su server...
> ...

 

non credo di essere ot  :Smile: 

di nuovo: il mio suggerimento di usare gli hardened sources è dettato dalla migliore affidabilità e sicurezza di questi kernel che a loro volta supportano l'hyper treading (se installi la serie 2.6).

se qualcuno cerca più stabilità e ha bisogno comunque di un kernel più sicuro può tranquillamente usare questi. ok, basta con questo discorso adesso  :Razz: 

----------

## Sparker

Il fork tra desktop e server sinceramente mi sembra assurdo, uno spreco di energie.

Invece reputo il freeze della serie 2.6 indispensabile.

Il 2.6 e' un buon kernel con buone performance, e sarebbe utile poterlo usare in sicurezza.

Putroppo questa sicurezza manca perche' ogni altra release viene cambiato qualcosa di grosso. Ed allora giu' patch per stabilizzare.

Abbiamo quintalate di nuove e ottime funzioni, ma, a parte gli smanettoni, nessuno le puo' utilizzare senza che la propria distribuzione crei mega-patchset per stabilizzare il tutto ed evitare che l'ultima cool feature inserita blocchi la masterizzazione o impedisca di usare l'usb2 assieme alla scheda di rete (mi e' capitato)

Ora abbiamo solo un (ottimo) ramo stable che e' instable, ed un stabilissimo 2.4 ma che manca di molte funzionalita'

Ma a parte instabilita' o stabilita', si sta fortemente minando la credibilita' di linux.

E questo non possiamo assolutamente permettercelo.

Troppi bug nel ramo stabile fa solo bella figura nelle statistiche di M$

----------

## Lestaat

Scusate ma lavorando direttamente sul kernel 2.6 hanno anche fatto una genialata. Anche se concordo con il fatto che sarebbe più corretto usare i dispari resta il fatto che i dispari non li testerebbe quasi mai nessuno come accadeva prima (quando i dispari erano usati molto più di adesso). Non ci vedo niente di male dare in pasto alla community direttamente la nuova release del kernel e far venir fuori il più velocemente possibile i problemi. Poi scusate, un server admin sa benissimo dove andare a mettere le mani e se vuole il suo kernellino 2.6 riesce a stabilòizzarlo anche alla svelta. Il 2.6 è fin dall'inizio instabile se si va a toccare degli hardware o software di nuova uscita o cmq giudicati di per se instabili. Sapete meglio di e che una gentoo box con il 2.6 completamente x86 è STABILISSIMA. Al massimo qualche problemino con qualche controller particolare, cosa che abbiamo visto con l'uscita del 2.6.11 sta andando risolvendosi molto alla svelta. Secondo me un fork ucciderebbe i test che essendo fatti direttamente da utenti (tra l'altro per lo più smanettoni  :Very Happy:  ), diventano grazie al numero dei test molto m molto più spinti di quelli che si farebbero su un fork o sul dispari. Insomma se non si è capito a me piace molto questo relativamente nuovo modo di lavorare sul kernel  :Wink: 

----------

